# My female tinc.. at times looks very skinny? then others not?



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a 20 gallon hex tank. Two Dwarf Cobalt Tincs (male/female) in it. They were laying clutches of eggs pretty much every two weeks. but they haven't for about 2 months now. 

I noticed a couple weeks ago, that the female was very skinny. i watched her for a few minutes, and after she hoped around, she looked plump again. 

I have noticed this about her on and off since. I thought maybe I wasn't feeding enough, so i started feeding every day instead of every other day. The male is even fatter now, and the female looks very fat at times, then others skinny. If I recall correctly she even looks skinny in positions use to look fat at times?

And then the fact she has laid eggs in 2 months when for months on end she was doing it every 2 weeks or less like clock work, worried me too? Something might be wrong? Ideas?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i would get a fecal sent out asap sounds like a good chance you may have worms. fecals are the best way to test for internal parasites.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

Alright, never done thsi before, and only thing I recall, is Dr. Frye? Help please! 

Say, she does have worms,, how bad could it be? i mean,,, like very lethal???


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

it could absolutely prove fatal if not gotten under control. the process of getting rid of the worms can be quite time consuming. a tear down of the Viv and thorough cleaning before reintroducing the frogs. the frogs them selves should be quarantined and treated till a negative fecal comes back. or you run the risk of re infestation. i know it sounds like allot but it could be the difference of healthy frogs. that said i would contact doc Frye and set up for a fecal. and go from there. i also wanted to ask if you were supplementing if so what with and how old are your supplements.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

A tear down would suck... what exactly is involved in a tear down? replacment of every thing? 


For supplement, I honestly havent used it in a long time, but recenlty started to use it again.

Rep Cal Herpative and Calcium w/Vitamin D


Im working on writing Dr. Drye an e-mail telling this story, and ask if i need a fecal how to go about it. 

I jsut wtched her again and she looked fine... I don't think iwould think too much about it if it wasnt for the fact she has stopped laying clutches of eggs. I was thinking the first time maybe she was trying to have a bowel movement and thats why she looked thin.

But she is eating like a pig.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

doc Frye will give you instructions on the fecal process. eating like a pig could also be a sign of worms. its like shes eating for 2. everything can be reused in a tear down just soak ever thing not living in a very mild bleach and water solution and rinse very thoroughly. same can be done with most plants but some wont make it. Ive had to do this once before and ever thing worked out. i wish you the best keep in mind this is all in theory i wouldn't get to worked up till you get the results from a fecal. the lack of supplementing could be a major problem you should be supplementing calcium with D3 at least 2 times a week and a the same with a vitamin powder on opposite days. this is a must.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

well since were on the topic of vitamins. The way I do it, is, I mix a 50/50 mix of both vitamins/calcium together dust the flys and drop em in. Should I do it differently like you mentioned?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i would advise doing so separate, mixing can cancel out the absorption of others. also you run the rick of over supplementing.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

sounddrive said:


> i would advise doing so separate, mixing can cancel out the absorption of others. also you run the rick of over supplementing.


hm, wow, never heard of anything like that before. But ill change up the way I feed with suppliments now.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

To fatten up a skinny frog several small feedings a day will do it very quickly, as for her weight loss I would suggest a partial burn out due to continuous egg laying. Sounds like the breeding cycle stopped on its own but that very well could have taken a toll. I would suggest the small feeding cycle with lower humidity to keep her off breeding until you see a stable healthy weight.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

Hm, well. That might be true too. I was looking at her, and she did the skinny position again. Its a weird position she is in, when its very obvious. Almost like shes trying to poo. 

I grabbed my camera, the co-co hut was in the way, but it was just her LEFT side. her right side looked perfectly plump.... heres a picture. im gonna send Dr. Drye another e-mail with this picture).

But after I took it, she started hoping around, 

In a "skinny postion"











After hopping around, (bad pictures, too much junk on the glass) she looks prety normal.




















thats showing her right side,, i think its only the left side that seems to look skinny?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

in my opinion, from the pics, the frog looks fine. tincs can sometimes get a slightly sunken in look when they are in-fact very healthy. this can make a frog look skinny in some positions and not in others. im not saying that it isn't something more serious but it may just be a case of paranoia on your part. sometimes i look at my frogs and get the same feeling... that this particular frog seems much skinnier now... and a half hour later the frog is in some different position and looks like the fat happy frog it truly is. 

james


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

james67 said:


> in my opinion, from the pics, the frog looks fine. tincs can sometimes get a slightly sunken in look when they are in-fact very healthy. this can make a frog look skinny in some positions and not in others. im not saying that it isn't something more serious but it may just be a case of paranoia on your part. sometimes i look at my frogs and get the same feeling... that this particular frog seems much skinnier now... and a half hour later the frog is in some different position and looks like the fat happy frog it truly is.
> 
> james


I hope your right. I do think she is fine... but im still doing the fecal just in case. I collected one from the female (she actually 'laid' it, as i was waiting for a good moment to 'capture' her, lmao) She is in a small container now, im waiting for teh black gold.

The male is in another container, i got a small lump from him, but waiting for the jack pot, lmao.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

Heres a update,,,, very late though. 

The fecal came back negative for anything. Both frogs are fine. Still no eggs,I am trying a long "dry season" and "wet seson" to start breeding, no luck yet.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Great to hear she came back clean. My male cobalts do what you say your female does. They look like a chunk at times and then a few minutes later they look skinny.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

fleshatomb said:


> Heres a update,,,, very late though.
> 
> The fecal came back negative for anything. Both frogs are fine. Still no eggs,I am trying a long "dry season" and "wet seson" to start breeding, no luck yet.


Your frog looks fine to me as well, but keep in mind that it often can take up to three fecals to detect some parasites. If they are not stressed the ovum will sometimes not show up in the fecal. Your frog is probably fine but just keep in mind that a negative fecal does not always mean no parasites.


----------

